# Applying numerous adjustments without effecting previous one?



## Linda (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to Lightroom and this forum and have a question. This one might be dumb but I want to ask anyway. I'm processing a batch of wedding photos, my first attempt in Lightroom, and I've batch adjusted numerous images according to lighting and colors in the images. My question is, is it possible to sync an adjustment a second time without effecting the other settings previously applied. What I did was synced images in groups and then went through and tweaked the adjustments on each image. So a lot of them have slightly different settings applied. After realizing that when I lowered my monitor the other day all my prints were printing too dark and no longer matched the image on the screen. After spending the whole day trying to figure out why they were printing so dark we realized that the monitor being lower was effecting the angle of viewing and therefore the brightness of the image. I've raised the monitor back up and now need to apply an exposure adjustment to all of the images, close to 1000 of them, to brighten them a little. Is it possible to do the exposure adjustment in a sync without effecting the other settings I've applied. I don't see how but thought I'd ask and maybe save myself a little time going back over them. 

Thanks for any help I can get,

Linda


----------



## clee01l (Mar 16, 2014)

Linda, When you sync images, LR uses the concept of selected and *most* selected.  Selected images have a light gray highlight surrounding to indicate selected. *Most* Selected has  a "whiter" highlight that all of the rest.   When you sync images, the develop settings of the *most* selected are applied to the rest of the selected. Just before you commit this change, LR provides you with a checkbox dialog for all of the possible development settings  that will be taken from the *most* selected image and applied to the rest.   If your *most* selected image has an exposure level set to +1.00, then +1.00 will be assigned to the blacks level of all of the rest.   if all you want to do is adjust the exposure of all of the selected images, the you *only* need to check the box labeled exposure in the dialog.  *Note:* this is an absolute not a relative value.  If the images has and exposure currently as +0.50 the after sync'ing with the most selected it will be +1.00 not +1.50


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 16, 2014)

If you have so many pictures to process, switch on the AutoSync button at the bottom of the right hand, and leave it switched on (don't keep switching it on and off). Now, each adjustment will apply to every picture that is currently selected - it's the fastest way to work. You need to keep the film strip visible (F6) and keep aware which images are currently selected - this avoids mistakenly applying adjustments.

One other tool here would be Quick Develop which allows incremental adjustments. In Develop itself, everything will get the identical Exposure value which you chose with the slider. But in Quick Develop, you can increase all pictures' Exposure by 1/3 stop, incrementally.

John


----------



## Linda (Mar 16, 2014)

Cletus and John,

Excellent suggestion both. Cletus, I knew that, just didn't think of it. Back to the lack of sleep syndrome I was talking about in my other post. 

John, I will try this it sounds like it might help. 

Although, I don't think it's going to be the overwhelming task I thought it would be to go back and adjust each and every one. I got through almost half of them last night, so it shouldn't take that much longer to finish it up.  Someone needs to remind me not to fix things that are not broke (lowering my monitor's hieght right before I adjust a big job).


Thank you both for your excellent advise,

Linda


----------



## Hclarkx (Mar 19, 2014)

BTW, the monitor viewing angle problem you experienced is common.  Monitors that do not exhibit this problem are available. I no longer had this problem after moving up to a Dell 24" IPS monitor. I would guess that most or all monitors with IPS displays do not exhibit this problem.


----------



## Linda (Mar 19, 2014)

Who knew? 

I also have a DEL 24" and it's a nice monitor although obliviously not an IPS. It's not very old either as my old one went belly up in November. I love the display and could play around with it and the printer to get everything in line at a lower level, but who wants to spend all that time? And the funny thing was that even though it was more at eye level after I lowered it I wound up with a crick in my neck. Think it will stay where it is.


Thanks Hclarkx

Linda


----------



## Hclarkx (Mar 23, 2014)

*Until ......*

Good enough.  Until it's monitor upgrade time, just keep the monitor angle as consisted as you can.


----------

